# Xmas Gift Number Two!



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

The last gift was fun so let's do another one! This time it's for an Ohmsmium II. Same story... if you need a Xmas Gift and money is tight then pop an X1 in this thread and you will go into a randomizer draw. It's totally free including courier charges!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 20


----------



## Skillie@23 (27/11/19)

X1 X1 X1 X1  that is beautiful


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (27/11/19)

X 1


----------



## Ugi (27/11/19)

The red and green is so festive like it was made in santas workshop... hell yeah im in. .. X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylef901 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

X1 Seeing that I have no woodie to brag with ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

@Rob Fisher *is* Santa this year

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JackoWacko (27/11/19)

X1 yes please!


----------



## Hein (27/11/19)

You are so good for us uncle Rob, hats of to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (27/11/19)

X1
That is one beautiful mod Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Zeek (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/19)

Another great gesture.

The Ohmsium II is selling at the moment for around R 2200 ($115 on the Asmodus site). If I wanted to vape and won the prize I would sell it and buy all the equipment I needed (pod/juice/replacement pods etc.).

Good luck to the winner and thanks to the donor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Danman110 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/19)

X1... Just kidding!
I am just popping in to say @Rob Fisher , what a guy!

I have an idea that I will contact you about shortly, I quite like this Xmas gift thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/11/19)

X1

(PS - Just because i also want wood...if i win i will give back by giving away a brand Snowwold MFeng UX mod as well)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (27/11/19)

x1


----------



## traulstone (27/11/19)

X1

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimi (27/11/19)

X1 it’s so gorgeous. Awesome of you Rob


----------



## Adephi (27/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (27/11/19)

X1 wow beautiful mod. Goodness. Great stuff Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Tyrique (27/11/19)

x1


----------



## Hakhan (27/11/19)

x1


----------



## Acidkill (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/11/19)

Wow!

X1


----------



## Jengz (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Willyza (27/11/19)

Nice really nice 



Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good luck to the winner and thanks to the donor.


same here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Naicker999 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Stillwaters (27/11/19)

X1

Beauty is needed in one's life.
Thanks for your generosity @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Jp1905 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (27/11/19)

X1

Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence A (27/11/19)

X1

What an awesome gesture @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## GerrieP (27/11/19)

x1. This beats the black Friday rush....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/19)

What an absolutely wonderful gesture @Rob Fisher 

I would have entered both giveaways but green is just not my colour (funny thing is my wife loves it. )





.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (27/11/19)

What generosity! (Calling @MrGSmokeFree, I’m sure this deserves a Father Christmas meme).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher you are a true LEGEND X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Shakez (27/11/19)

X1 X1 X1 X1 X1 x1 x1


----------



## Larry (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Hein (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Slick (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Spongebob (27/11/19)

X1

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (27/11/19)

I dont need anything besides batteries but looking at this mod makes me wish I "needed" a xmas gift 

Once again Skipper, you're the man bud, wishing you loads of love and a happy Xmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (27/11/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timwis (27/11/19)

I absolutely love this mod and hopefully one day will own one. But once again being a reviewer and receiving regular devices for free it would be wrong of me to even consider entering as the gift should go to someone who could really do with it.
That beard should of given the game away @Rob Fisher is Santa, very good show!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## EZBlend (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Resistance (27/11/19)

X0
I really want too and I wish to own something so nice,but I already X1'your other gift giveaway.
I need a good working mod and I appreciate what your doing,but I am standing out on this one .Thanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

Resistance said:


> X0
> I really want too and I wish to own something so nice,but I already X1'your other gift giveaway.
> I need a good working mod and I appreciate what your doing,but I am standing out on this one .Thanks



I have X1'ed you @Resistance! Only winners can't enter again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## takatatak (27/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (27/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Abdur786 (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## StephenE (27/11/19)

X1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/11/19)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hein (28/11/19)

X1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

Congratulations to @Bulldog! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Please PM me your full names, address, postal code and cell number and when I get back from fishing I will pack up your prize and get it on the way to you! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog and thanks once again to @Rob Fisher for being the awesome human being you are!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nilton (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog

Thanks for the awesome GA uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/11/19)

Congrats  @Bulldog 


@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stillwaters (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog, and thanks for your awesomeness @Rob Fisher. This forum is truly a better place with you in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/11/19)

Nice one! @Rob Fisher 
Congratulations @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/11/19)

congrats @Bulldog

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)

Congratulations @Bulldog 


Image above, next Cape Town Vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (28/11/19)

Oh Wow, Thank You, Thank You @Rob Fisher
That X1 was in my reply box shortly after this post was posted, but I just could not push 'Post Reply' as i felt too guilty, I have 3 perfect working mods.
The more I read "if you need a Xmas Gift and money is tight" the more I realized I do fall into this category, closed my eyes and pushed 'Post Reply' just before going to bed. 

It has been a terrible year financially, as I'm sure it has been for many others. People are just not buying but the bills still need to be paid. On Sunday at a family get together we decided there would be no gifts this year as we are all in the same boat. Come Wednesday and Bazinga this post arrives and my spirits are lifted and feel like I can tackle the day and the rest of the year. I will always cherish this Mod thank you again Rob.

Now I have a feeling you are going to return from your fishing trip today with your PB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Timwis (28/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/11/19)

X1... 

Oh, I missed it... Dammit, Story of my life. Always late to the party. 

Congrats @Bulldog ! Well done Mr @Rob Fisher for spreading some X-Mas joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CashKat88 (28/11/19)

CashKat88 said:


> X1


Oh damn I didn't realize I missed it already, congrats @Bulldog, that's an amazing win, @Rob Fisher you are a legend 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog and Well done @Rob Fisher

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

Prize packed and courier called! Bazinga! Great days fishing and the fish got bigger as the day went on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Bulldog (28/11/19)

Thank You again

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

Bulldog said:


> Thank You again



Courier just picked up so you should have your prize for the weekend! Bazinga!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/19)

Congratulations @Bulldog , enjoy the prezzie, great man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/19)

Awesome awesome gesture @Rob Fisher !!
Kudos to you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/19)

Bulldog said:


> Oh Wow, Thank You, Thank You @Rob Fisher
> That X1 was in my reply box shortly after this post was posted, but I just could not push 'Post Reply' as i felt too guilty, I have 3 perfect working mods.
> The more I read "if you need a Xmas Gift and money is tight" the more I realized I do fall into this category, closed my eyes and pushed 'Post Reply' just before going to bed.
> 
> ...



Congrats @Bulldog 
Very glad for you
Enjoy it!


----------



## Bulldog (28/11/19)

Thank you @Silver


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog!
Thanks @Rob Fisher this is really awesome of you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (30/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Courier just picked up so you should have your prize for the weekend! Bazinga!


Prize arrived at 10:21 yesterday thank you @Rob Fisher 
Now to wait for xmas day, going to be difficult

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/19)

Congrats @Bulldog

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (21/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## <(MK)> (22/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ronan (30/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (30/12/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/19)

Present given. Thread closing.


----------

